# Z MAX



## THERAT (Mar 31, 2003)

Does this stuff help? How about other moly additives?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Z MAX (THERAT)*

Manual says not to put any engine additives.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Z MAX (THERAT)*

snake oil
http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2001/02/zmax1.shtm



_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 12:04 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Z MAX (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_snake oil
http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2001/02/zmax1.shtm


Old news.
Current news.
http://www.zmax.com/ftc.html


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Z MAX (Eric D)*

Good for their legal and marketing teams .... still snake oil


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

"motor oil treated with zMax produced more than twice as much bearing corrosion than motor oil alone, and that the three different products - an engine additive, a fuel line additive and a transmission additive - were all actually mineral oil tinted with food colouring.."
quoted from here http://www.carbibles.com/additives.html
its horse piss.


----------

